# Hey...It's me Storm



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey,

How you doin'?

My friend Silky Angela told me about this forum board this afternoon, so I thought I'd register and introduce myself.

Forgive me if this post is not in the right place.

Looking forward to some great interaction with folks on here!

Rock on,
Storm

PS: here are a couple of pictures of myself... 

View attachment 031.jpg


View attachment 084.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 181.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Must. Post. More. Pictures.....


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 26, 2008)

We definately need more of these!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Must. Post. More. Pictures.....



WOW! Ok...cool. Friendly place. Here's another: 

View attachment sfs.jpg


View attachment small.jpg


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> We definately need more of these!



<blushing>....ok then...let me add a few more ... wow! thanks so much! 

View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 028.jpg


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 26, 2008)

Me me I want some!!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Me me I want some!!



Ok..so the encouraging words are great! I find myself smiling huge on this side of the computer... 

View attachment 019 - Copy.jpg


View attachment 024.jpg


View attachment 049.jpg


View attachment 050.jpg


View attachment 051.jpg


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 26, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> <blushing>....ok then...let me add a few more ... wow! thanks so much!



You're very welcome, the sleepy ball scratch is cute!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> You're very welcome, the sleepy ball scratch is cute!



LOL! you outta see the "no clothing" one!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 26, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> LOL! you outta see the "no clothing" one!



Where? When? How! Lol!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Where? When? How! Lol!



LOL!

I dunno...I don't think one can post that type of image here can they?

I'm on messenger right now if you really wanna see it...



Rock on,
Storm 

View attachment 053.jpg


View attachment 058.jpg


View attachment 075.jpg


View attachment 085.jpg


View attachment 086.jpg


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 26, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> LOL!
> 
> I dunno...I don't think one can post that type of image here can they?
> 
> ...



Woah That made me drop a box of nail tips on the floor! Gotta pick them up now


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you're absolutely adorable. You'll be drowning in women my tomorrow


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Oh my gosh, you're absolutely adorable. You'll be drowning in women my tomorrow



~lol~ ~blush~

Thanks for that....

I just like having fun...that's all....

You've got a very sexy profile picture yourself....

Rock on,
Storm


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 26, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> ~l
> 
> You've got a very sexy profile picture yourself....





I will print these words, frame them, and hang them over my desk.....

THANKS!!!! You made my day.


----------



## Bi-servantgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi honey, I am glad to see you here finally. Didn't know you weren't or would have told you!!! And you already know what I think of what you look like in and out of clothes :eat2: 

Kisses


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I will print these words, frame them, and hang them over my desk.....
> 
> THANKS!!!! You made my day.



Well young lady...you just made my day!

Keep smilin'...

Rock on,
Storm


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Sep 26, 2008)

Bi-servantgirl said:


> Hi honey, I am glad to see you here finally. Didn't know you weren't or would have told you!!! And you already know what I think of what you look like in and out of clothes :eat2:
> 
> Kisses



Hey G'lookin....

It was nice seeing you here too....damn you're a hottie!

Rock on,
Storm


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey there handsome...how YOU doin?


----------



## cammy (Oct 1, 2008)

You take a great photo...yummmm!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 3, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> Hey,
> 
> How you doin'?
> 
> ...


 
It's about time.

Silky Angela posted your appearance on her radio show but I couldn't make it that night. I'm glad you showed up here. You're a great looking BHM. :eat2:


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It's about time.
> 
> Silky Angela posted your appearance on her radio show but I couldn't make it that night. I'm glad you showed up here. You're a great looking BHM. :eat2:



Well hey...sorry you missed the show. Perhaps they'll have me back another time.

Thanks for the super nice words!

Rock on,
Storm


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 3, 2008)

cammy said:


> You take a great photo...yummmm!



Thank you! I like having fun....


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 3, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> Hey there handsome...how YOU doin?



Hey Babe,

You're a fox you know that.

So tell me....have you heard anything about our little adventure last weekend? I know over on the myspace pages, everyone seems to be talking about you and I getting so excited in your hotel room, that we broke the bed...have you heard about that over here yet? Maybe it's just some myspace gossip...LOL..or is it!? 

Rock on,
Storm


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 3, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> Hey Babe,
> 
> You're a fox you know that.
> 
> ...



 Dood! That was only on myspace...it'll be everywhere now! bwahahaha! 
Last I heard, Mz Thick and I supposedly weakened the bed while reenacting a scene from the documentary: "Endangered Species: Ohio dick" that we had seen on Discovery Channel. The story goes that later, you and I were all up in some kind of football fetish fantasy scene where I tackled you and broke the bed. But the earlier version mentioned something about food shaped sex toys...I dunno...the grapevine she is making me drunk.


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 3, 2008)

How in the hell did they find out about the extra butter flavored popcorn butt plug? Oh man..this just gets deeper and deeper...


----------



## SilkyAngela (Oct 3, 2008)

TheShackOfSin said:


> How in the hell did they find out about the extra butter flavored popcorn butt plug? Oh man..this just gets deeper and deeper...



OMG! There's an extra butter version? The version I heard involved a popsicle vibrator :doh: here come the tabloids!


----------



## CuriousKitten (Oct 7, 2008)

Enjoyed the pics. Many thanks!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 8, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> Enjoyed the pics. Many thanks!




Thanks...

Rock on!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 8, 2008)

SilkyAngela said:


> OMG! There's an extra butter version? The version I heard involved a popsicle vibrator :doh: here come the tabloids!



Yeah...kinda gives new meaning to "creamsicle" doesn't it?

Have you tried that yet btw?


----------



## berlin-girl (Oct 9, 2008)

ohmygoth - you people just MADE my day! how will i ever be able to get those images out of my head?! and my boyfriend won´t be satisfied with the bananathing anymore.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/images/smilies/wub2.gif


----------



## CherryRVA (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics.  Thanks for giving me my Monday morning smile.


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 14, 2008)

berlin-girl said:


> ohmygoth - you people just MADE my day! how will i ever be able to get those images out of my head?! and my boyfriend won´t be satisfied with the bananathing anymore.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/images/smilies/wub2.gif



LOL.... pass the salt... HAHA!


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 14, 2008)

CherryRVA said:


> Great pics.  Thanks for giving me my Monday morning smile.



Well gosh... Thank YOU for giving me a Tuesday morning smile!


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 15, 2008)

Gah...I'm habitually late with these things, but *WELCOME!!!*

Good to have ya here :]



<3


----------



## TheShackOfSin (Oct 16, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> Gah...I'm habitually late with these things, but *WELCOME!!!*
> 
> Good to have ya here :]
> 
> ...



Well thank you very much....it's a lively group for sure!


----------

